# 📋ACNH- Suggestion Box



## JackABee (May 13, 2020)

Hey hey hey!

I made a thread like this on the acnl board a while back, and on the acnh board when it was still not even announced. *What would you like to see in future updates?* Since New Horizons will have A LOT of new content (judging by the most recent update), I thought it was the perfect time to revive the idea. *Don't get me wrong, ACNH is the best game in the series, but a few new additions could really make it perfect!*

For me personally, I would like Re-tail back. It was my favorite feature in New Leaf! Reese would buy/sell you DIY's, and Cyrus could customize furniture further. For example, maybe Cyrus could customize Nook Mile Rewards (since getting the variants are sooooo difficult). Other than that, Re-tail would stay the same. I'd also like some more new and returning villagers (kinda like how they did Filly and Holden in acnl). 

The ability to rename the island would be amazing! It's always a slog to pick up a save file with a terrible name from 3 years ago. Maybe a change could only happen every 1 or 2 months, and require a 200,000 Bell fee. I find it especially weird you can't change your name, but you can change your gender on the fly. I was bummed when I named my island 'Sunburst Island', and later found out that they didn't refer to it as an island.

A few other features I'd like would be berry bushes, perfect fruit, deep sea diving, more fruits like bananas and avocados (yes, they do grow on trees. I Googled it!)

*Anyways, what are some of your cool ideas? I'd like to find out what everyone's suggestions are. Have a great day!*


----------



## Mezzanine (May 13, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Bioness (May 13, 2020)

Basic quality of life updates.


----------



## Snek (May 13, 2020)

Craft fish bait in bulk. It gets tiring doing one at a time


----------



## MaryL (Jul 26, 2020)

I think you should be able to store crafting material in the crafting benches and be able to access them in any crafting bench you use.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 26, 2020)

Removal of, or greatly reduce crafting, and add back the NL and RV items as buyable items.

Get rid of the Crookphone.

Make the game AC at it's core again.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 26, 2020)

If they're going to have a phone in the game, why not let us phone villagers? I don't mean for conversations, I mean if you can't find them/want to invite them over, etc. You can actually see them on their phones sometimes, so I know they have one too. You know Nook is tracking us all.

Also online marketplace a la the one in City Folk where you can put items up for sale and have people buy stuff without even needing to travel. I know some people (like me) have bad internet connection sometimes and just having an app or place to quickly do it would save time and headaches. It could even be run by Reese and Cyrus.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 26, 2020)

My suggestion would be for the game to add some sort of coffee shop. Maybe even the player could work at this coffee shop. Perhaps the villagers would come in and have their favorite set of coffee. Who knows, could even be kinda like a mini-game. When not working on the coffee shop, another NPC could be running the show. Not sure, but I think a type of bird is calling my name. Could be a seagull? No, definitely a pigeon, that’s it! Any name suggestions for this NPC? Hope this is a good suggestion for ACNH!


----------



## Irelia (Jul 26, 2020)

bring back island games!!! it's hard to find fun competitive things to do with friends


----------



## petrichr (Jul 26, 2020)

I saw a rumor on the comments of YT videos that update wave #2 will let us have multiple islands. I feel it's a bit too good to be true but I would love to kick my bro off my island onto his own haha. It's also hard always being player #2 cause you basically can't do anything and you get bored easily.


----------



## absol (Jul 26, 2020)

More fruit would be nice, also perfect fruit, I wonder why they didn't include them again.
The cafe is hopefully coming sometime, it'd be so cool if a little bakery or something similar was included. I just want more food that we can equip and eat.

Also jewelry, I'm thinking about long dangly earrings like in Pocket Camp! All sorts of piercings would be amazing too.



Spoiler: how come pc has the coolest stuff I'm so jealous


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 26, 2020)

I’d like to be able to expand my house further so the rooms are at the very least the same size as they were in NL.

I’d like to be able to rotate my custom designs outside; I also want to place rugs outside.

I’d like to be able to cook and come up with different cooking recipes with different combinations and be able to make furniture this way as well as edible food and drinks. We need more drink items in the game; I love the liter of pop bottle that the outdoor picnic set has. 

I’d like some more bush varieties including one without anything on it.

I agree that we should be able to customize our nook mile items to get the variants.

Allow us some form of design option for our villagers’ houses; I’m not expecting HHD level of freedom but some option would be nice.

I might post again since there might be more suggestions I can think of later.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 26, 2020)

Café, Dream Suite, Bulk Crafting, Bulk Buying (at least x10), more furniture


----------



## Corrie (Jul 26, 2020)

Bulk crafting, bulk ordering, and bulk buying. 

Unbreakable tools too.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 26, 2020)

i want to be able to pan the camera outside.  i want to see my island from different angles.


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Jul 27, 2020)

More in-depth dialog! I'm so tired of hearing villagers repeat things over and over. Let us have conversations
with our villagers instead of them talking and us listening. We should be able to answer any questions they ask us. Make snooties and crankies actually snooty and cranky. It doesn't have to be a overly mean way like in population growing. Snooties could diss your outfit or hairstyle choices. Crankies could just act like they're in a bad mood all the time and say things like "Get off my lawn!". 

Let us store flowers and DIYs! I would like to keep extra hybrids to use in crafting recipes, but I don't want my
island to look like nature has taken over. 

Better rewards for paying all of your loans. It could be a gold statue or unlocking cool exteriors like castle and Japanese manor in NL. Most people have already customized their house the way they like by the time they
pay off their loans.

Different islands for different profiles needs to happen. I've shared my island with 3 different people, I get tired of one of them dropping their stuff everywhere. If I never logged on to clean up their mess, I'm sure it would look like a landfill in one month.

I also want the dream suite back because I have bad internet and want to tour other people's islands. I feel bad about declining island tours from nice people online because I don't want to lag out their island.

The villager friendships need a rework.  I think giving gifts to build friendships with your villagers is not a good way to go about it. I'm friends with people because we spend a lot of time together not because of them giving me gifts. Friendship should be built by spending time talking to them, writing them letters, and helping them out. There needs to be an new dialog option where you can ask if they need a favor like in the older games instead of it being totally random.

They should stop color locking everything. It's annoying when you need a color variation of an item and have to go online to trade. Not everyone has good internet or switch online. It would be cool if re-tail would come back then Cyrus could change the color of your items. 

I wish they would bring back villagers visiting you and the flea market.

And of course we need bulk crafting, bulk ordering, rugs outside, better clothes shopping, katrina, brewster, etc.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 27, 2020)

Light brown, dark blue, white, and light green hair! It would also be cool if there was bicolor, rainbow, or ombré hair.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

petrichr said:


> I saw a rumor on the comments of YT videos that update wave #2 will let us have multiple islands. I feel it's a bit too good to be true but I would love to kick my bro off my island onto his own haha. It's also hard always being player #2 cause you basically can't do anything and you get bored easily.


Let me just stop you right there, if we need anything we need this


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 27, 2020)

petrichr said:


> I saw a rumor on the comments of YT videos that update wave #2 will let us have multiple islands. I feel it's a bit too good to be true but I would love to kick my bro off my island onto his own haha. It's also hard always being player #2 cause you basically can't do anything and you get bored easily.



me when i'm dreaming

tbh though it feels too good to be true because if that even happens it won't be a wave 2 thing. that thing is for welcome amiibo re-release type of update


----------



## -Zora- (Jul 27, 2020)

petrichr said:


> I saw a rumor on the comments of YT videos that update wave #2 will let us have multiple islands. I feel it's a bit too good to be true but I would love to kick my bro off my island onto his own haha. It's also hard always being player #2 cause you basically can't do anything and you get bored easily.


I feel very doubtful this will ever happen because that would mean 2 people could possibly share the same game and have their own island which would mean they dont need to buy a separate game and nintendo loses money. We're all aware Nintendo enjoys charging for everything, especially those who played pocket camp

Anyway I just wanna store my flowers


----------



## FireSpittinKitten (Sep 20, 2020)

JackABee said:


> Hey hey hey!
> 
> I made a thread like this on the acnl board a while back, and on the acnh board when it was still not even announced. *What would you like to see in future updates?* Since New Horizons will have A LOT of new content (judging by the most recent update), I thought it was the perfect time to revive the idea. *Don't get me wrong, ACNH is the best game in the series, but a few new additions could really make it perfect!*
> 
> ...


•Being able to use a design and it not disappear when I delete it from my list  If i want to use a design on ONE thing and delete it, it should stay put! 
•Putting Rugs outside would make decorating our outdoor areas so much easier and less limiting.
•being able to at the very lease decorate the 3rd level cliff would be nice
•being able to hang stuff on a cliff side like lights and art would drastically change the game.
•A banking app so we can deposit/withdraw bells anywhere on home island
•mini games


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Sep 20, 2020)

I just want the food items back and I'm about 85% certain that we'll be getting them in a future update...I hope


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Sep 20, 2020)

My suggestions:

1. Brewster! A cute little coffee house would be nice.
2. Gyroids- except after you befriend Brewster, you can get gyroid DIYs.
3. Copper/Booker. What if they helped you find villagers when you need them?
4. Reese and Cyrus coming back as DIY peddlers. They _have_ to travel in a pair, though. lol


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 20, 2020)

the craft system needs a major freaking update. why in frik's name must i craft 1 item at a time and take a whole minute of inputs to do so.
also terraforming gives me anxiety because of how easily you can just ~ f l i c k ~ the joycons a lil bit and completely miss the target. if they had little target indicators my life would be so much better


----------



## annex (Sep 20, 2020)

New things to spend our nook miles on. Like more pattern space, furniture, New fencing and paths.

Bring back Kapp'n and island games.

Nooks store upgrade.

Upgrade those tiny side rooms.

More exterior options. I miss the cabin, and sweets.


----------



## Jaco (Sep 20, 2020)

A Cafe, preferably as a separate building.
A sink for Nook Miles. Many people have 100k+ stored up with nothing to spend it on
More furniture of just about any kind. Unlocking the colors on Nook's Cranny would also help.
Higher rates of campsite visitors.


----------



## tajikey (Sep 20, 2020)

When you knock on the door of a villager that isn't home, it tells you where they can be found (Resident Services, Nook's Cranny, museum, etc.).


----------



## jessicat_197 (Sep 20, 2020)

I would love to have more stuff we had in new leaf like the cafe and the police station. I would also like more furniture because honestly what we have is not enough, especially when looking at pocket camp and getting jelly


----------



## psiJordan (Sep 20, 2020)

I don’t mean this literally, but something like a “don’t say this again” box for NPCs would be nice. Specifically like Orville, I know anyone can come with a Dodo code, that’s why I chose it, and I know Wisp has 5 pieces and I need a net. It’s all really unnecessary once you’ve done it tons of times


----------



## heaven. (Sep 21, 2020)

There's sooooo many things that could be added. NPCs and/or their respective buildings - Reese/Cyrus, Brewster, Gracie, Katie, Booker/Copper, Kapp'n, etc. Old furniture sets (sweets, princess, astro, sloppy, etc) and more furnitures in general as well as new customizations. PwP from NL as placeable furniture; I really miss the different clocks, streetlamps, arches, signs, topiaries. QoL for crafting, counting materials in storage and allowing us to craft multiples of items at a time. Being able to customize the resident services & airport buildings (and more exterior customizations for our house). A way to call our neighbours with the NookPhone so it's easier to find them when they're at the museum, or being able to invite them over to your house/location. More things to spend NMT on. Perfect and tropical fruits returning, maybe even fruit bushes. Some variation of Tortimer Island, especially the mini games.


----------



## ectofeature (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm desperate for sea creature models to be added! They're basically fish why can't chip make them into a model


----------



## Aurita (Sep 21, 2020)

Everyone has already mentioned most of things I think need updating!

I just want to add:

White fences!! You showed these in the trailers, Nintendo! Don’t tease us like this 
More fruits! Bring back bananas, lychees, mangos, durians, lemons, & persimmons
Let us sit on the ground with the villagers ):
Have Isabelle announce the daily visitor of the day
Bring back some form of the megaphone
Make Manila clams stackable


----------



## Sefyre (Sep 22, 2020)

I would love to be able to change a villager's catchphrase without it spreading to everyone else.

I eventually ended up letting one of my villagers leave because of this exact issue. 

I changed her catchphrase, it spread to other villagers, and since I didn't understand yet why it happened I changed everyone's catchphrases back...

And got myself a mixed up catchphrase disaster on my island.

Lucha saying precious or shortcake is funny. Rowan saying shortcake? Not so funny. Fuchsia saying mango is... Whatever, but her and Merengue saying ca-caw is just wrong.

Queenie, who's an ostrich, drove me nuts with her "chicken", but the result of me trying to change her catchphrase drove me so crazy that I let her move out.


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 23, 2020)

I really want to add the HHA office into the game and have it so we can decorate villager houses. Even if it is just to put up wall items for them! Imagine how cute it would be to have villager posters hanging in villager houses!


----------



## Masenkochick (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm hoping they allow villagers to come visit your house, Brewster's is put back in, and they add the mini games New Leaf used to have (Desert Island Escape and Puzzle League) to the Nintendo Switch item!


----------



## Coolio15 (Sep 23, 2020)

PLEASE add more new villager designs AND more life to the villagers already in the game.
I always enjoyed in NL when almost EVERY villager had a daily favor for me to do, and the mechanics of them coming over and visiting our houses was always a staple as well.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 17, 2020)

I think it would be cool if our residents all had their own phone numbers and if we get a high enough level of friendship with them, they'll give us their number. We already have the phone and it can make calls (since we get phone calls from Timmy and Tommy), so why not have it so when a resident leaves, if we have their number we can call them up and have a quick chat with them whenever we want? It would mean we can let our favourite residents leave and then still keep in touch, maybe allow us to call them up and ask if they want to move back in if they had max friendship/we have their photo when they left? would be an extra reason to get their photo, just in case they ever want to leave and we accidentally say yes


----------



## Cherry Tree (Nov 17, 2020)

Like you I would love to change the name of my island. 
Plus one idea I have wished for is to be able to swop villagers houses over instead of moving one to another location first. For example I have Fang as my current neighbour but I would love to be able to swop him over with Tex so you could pay 100000 maybe and in the morning they are in the new locations.


----------



## Tutle (Nov 17, 2020)

I would love to see DJ kk come back but it's a long shot. Also, I would love if the cafe came back along with brewster.


----------



## Licorice (Nov 17, 2020)

The main thing I want are the old furniture sets. I’m literally lost without them.


----------



## Tutle (Nov 17, 2020)

Bring in the old sanrio furniture from NL! They all were so unique and beautiful. It would motivate me to decorate my other rooms in my house!


----------



## xara (Nov 18, 2020)

these have been mentioned millions of times but the main things that i’d _love_ to see get added are;

• indestructible tools - while i understand the intent of temporary durability, having to continuously craft replacements is a bit exhausting ;u;
• furniture and clothing from new leaf, hhd and pocket camp to make an appearance!
• the return of dr. shrunk - despite the fact that reactions are now mainly learnt through villagers, new ones _are_ being introduced through updates and so i see no reason why dr. shrunk can’t make an appearance!
• building customization + new path, bridge and incline designs!
• a bunch of QoL updates such as bulk crafting, bulk purchases, being able to put diy cards into storage, etc,,


----------



## ekcomyth (Nov 18, 2020)

let us view our town from any angles and also let us place furniture in any degree direction as well.


----------



## Sog (Dec 21, 2020)

I wish there was a marker of some sort on the minimap to show where balloons are located on your island, I feel like that would be very very helpful instead of relying on the sound of the balloon!


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (Dec 21, 2020)

For me, more little event? I like logging in and doing something. I would love if there could be at least one event a month. It doesnt have to be big. Holidays are fun, but a picnic day in the spring or a post card event just a small one day thing would be fun to.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 21, 2020)

More plants in general. Indoors, outdoors, I don’t care! I especially want tropical fruit back.


----------



## river (Dec 21, 2020)

there's a lot of bigger stuff I'd like to see but I just had the thought that it would be cute if we could have the little poses we do on the wardrobe menu be regular reactions!


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (Dec 21, 2020)

I would also like to see specific baloons for seasonal DIY. Just so I know if its worth chasing down the balloon.

For examples -rainbow for bunny day
Pink for cherry blossom
Orange for Halloween or mush or harvest
You could do sbowflakes for Christmas 

I don't mind them in balloons, butnif I knew for sure it was a festive DIY itnwpuld make it easier 

I'd also like to see them in the bottles on the beach like the rainbow bunny day bottles.


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 21, 2020)

*Gameplay-Features*

New unbreakable tools (Perhaps just fix gold tools?)
Live Music Venue (A place to bring back DJ K.K., and move K.K. to on Saturdays. Possibly an entry for Dr. Shrunk too)
Bigger rooms in homes like NL
Happy Home Designer. Bring back Lottie and/or Let us self-volunteer ourselves to do some interior decorating for villagers.
Permeant residence for Celeste (Someplace in the museum)
Roost.
Re-Tail flea market with Reese and Cyrus
Give Label a new role. I don't need Abel Sister coupons.
More Nook's Cranny Upgrades (Likely to come)


*QOL-Features*

Music/Sound/Ambience volume settings (Available within Nook phone)
Receive mail twice a day
Order more than 5 items per day (Say 10 items perhaps?)
Improve dialogue with Orville.
Increase volume on _portable radios_
Store DIYs, Flowers, Trees, etc.
Even more space in storage.
Move Town Hall / Plaza
Separate Town Hall and Plaza (Kind of like New Leaf)
Able to drop items in plaza
Able to drop items in recylbin
Able to use ABD at another island
Improve loading times in multiplayer. (Remove the plane flyover cutscene)
Able to move/place items with guests over
All item colors for furniture and NM items
Add an option to surprise dreams for "Take me to another dream"
Bulk Crafting
Sell fishbait at Nook's.
Bulk purchase 10x
Let us choose the DIY color we want during initial crafting.
Let us ask Isabelle who's in town.
Don't make K.K. crowd the plaza all day on Saturday.
Craft from storage
Store items you're holding while in your house
Shopping cart at Abel Sisters
Let us know if we're buying duplicates at Abel Sisters
More design slots
Fine tuning of the camera angle
*Wacky ideas*

Let us enter villager homes when they are not home.. We do it for players
Let other player-residents wonder the island like they do in dreams.





ekcomyth said:


> let us view our town from any angles and also let us place furniture in any degree direction as well.



That's not possible unfortunately. The game is built on a cylinder (log). It rotates which allows things to look like you're running on a spherical earth. This means it's not possible to look left or right. And since the game was designed to be seen from the bottom-up, a lot of things aren't rendered to be seen from the opposite.


----------



## 02alexisb13 (Dec 27, 2020)

I think we should Be able to have Gates. Opened only by the people who live on the island. And when people visit, the gate will still be able to be opened and closed. That way you can close gates where you don’t want visitors or you can close them out of places


----------



## Tobyjgv (Dec 27, 2020)

i'd looove to see the return of the cafe- but with some new elements! imagine if we could choose an interior/exterior theme, or something like that! i really love the cozy vibes of the cafe, and I hope that in the future we'll be able to make our daily visits to it! <:


----------



## Babybrooklyn (Mar 30, 2021)

This is just an suggestion,
Instead of mom just mailing us we could have mom animated into the game and visit our islands.


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 30, 2021)

I really like being able to create rooms in Harvey’s island. This helps me test out rooms and see if I like them before decorating my homes. It’s also really nice to see how outfits look on villagers before gifting them. 


I was kind of hoping there were options of seeing how certain items would look in your town before buying those items. Like for example how a wreath would look on a villagers home before gifting it. Or how a certain time would look next to residential services before buying this item. I just like planning things ahead of time. That would be a nice option.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 30, 2021)

Here are some things that I suggest that would make New Horizons better than it currently is. 

1, All the current buildings on our islands get new upgrades, but they have new items and features added to them 

2. Villagers can actually come and hang out at your home or you can ask them to do favors for them and you get different rewards besides clothing and furniture. 

3. Dodo Airlines should let you browse islands that are currently opened that don't require you to enter the dodo code. 

4. There should be a warning indicator when your tool is about to break 

5. If you wanted to restart your island, Tom Nook can buy your island out for a lot of bells and those bells will be despoiled when you get your brand new island. 

6. Your nookphone should have a massive upgrade where you can have more useful apps on your phone like Dodo Airlines, Marketplace (for trading), and a social network to keep in touch with your villagers of what they are up to. 

7. Villagers who recently moved out on your island can still write to you in mail of what they are up to these days and how they miss being with you on the island which can happen every month. 

8. Whenever you go to a Nook Mile Island Wilbur should let you send the items you obtained back to your home in the mailbox. 

9. You should still be able to do stuff on your island while one of your friends is coming to visit and not be forced to wait on load screens. 

10. Old NPCs make a return and when you do enough special request for them they might think about setting up shop on your island.


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 30, 2021)

Give us the option to customize the brick  oven like the one Harvey has on his island.


----------



## Babybrooklyn (Mar 31, 2021)

My suggestion: 

1. Instead of mom just mailing us we could have mom animated into the game and visit our islands. and she can come to our bday's which would be wonderful to have into the game.

2. You should  be able to do stuff on your island while one of your friends is coming to visit and not be forced to wait on loading screen. 

3. Dodo Airlines should let you browse other islands that are currently opened that don't require you to enter the dodo code.

Hope you enjoy this suggestion of mine


----------



## Starboard (May 11, 2021)

My suggestions (there's a lot):

• Unbreakable tools! I don't like having a permanent countdown in my head every time I use one for anything, and having to stop in the middle of what I'm doing to go make a new tool.

• Ability to use the touch screen to make designing patterns and organising pockets easier. It's strange how the keyboard is the only thing in the the game that responds to touch while in previous handheld games it was everything

• A shopping cart at Able's (I've bought most of what I'm going to buy, so for new players)

• Cyrus visiting and customising our items into other variations like he did in NL (or maybe even while at this photoshoot)

• Ability to mute the background music

• A "design mode" for the outdoors making everything way easier, including making it possible to put something on the middle of a table

• Tortimer's island so we can play mini games like in NL. I'm not sure what will keep me playing once I finish designing my island, since my gameplay right now is just doing chores and designing

• Regulating the crazy RNG which can be unjustifiably aggravating and time-wasting

• Bring back some sets from previous games (or inspired versions), like the Creepy set and Princess set, maybe a super expensive set for Gracie to sell

• It would be nice if by the end of the updates we'd end up with the same level of furniture variety that NL had (e.g. the same amount of food items, plants, topiaries)

• Tweak the lamps so that they can light up more than a small radius around them, or give us the ability to adjust the brightness level in the room

• Ability to adjust the radius of sound on the music players outside, so I don't have to have so many hidden behind trees for a tiny area.

• I wish I could use others' designs and dream without needing a subscription, since I'd only do it rarely and they already put way too many things behind that paywall (never going to happen I know)

•I wish the devs actually read this thread lol


----------



## Shyria (May 11, 2021)

I would love it if they had a "review" system for Dream Islands. To avoid unnecessary mean comments it could be like the chat system in magic the gathering on PC, like 4/5 bubbles to choose from and not your own input.
I think it'd be a nice touch!


----------



## amyswanson (May 26, 2021)

-We NEED an “add to cart” option at Able Sisters. Many days I don’t even check the store because I’m not feeling up to the 10 minute back-and-forth of checking my catalogue, going back in, forgetting something, leaving... so on. 
-Iron garden bench and chairs need more customization colours! There’s only 5 boring, dated colours when there should be pastels, primaries and others. I need pastel yellow ones for my pink areas!
-And lastly, a different player profile should get a fresh set of custom design slots. Yes, we need more slots, with these 12 slot layered blanket designs and 16 slot garden mosaics! This was baffling when I found out about the shared slots. It Makes me wonder if the game’s framework was even meant to handle much more than it already is. My mermaid area makes the game crap it’s pants. 
-Seeing the items in Pocket Camp gives me huge FOMO. They have so much more interesting, large beautiful items like gazebos, and big castles and slides! And THE VILLAGERS CAN INTERACT WITH THE ITEMS. ITS SO ADORABLE. So why is a free iPhone game chocked full of the good stuff when my almost $500 setup is inferior in this way and many other important ways?


----------



## xxcodexx (May 26, 2021)

i would like dead trees and gracie grace to come back!


----------



## corncob (May 27, 2021)

- more frequent events would be great! even if they're small ones i just love events of any kind.
- a shopping cart option at able sisters TT i absolutely hate having to buy one outfit at a time and go back into the booth ad infinitum. just let me buy it all at once 
- bring brewster back! i want a cute cafe on my island <3
- more furniture variety! the regal set, the roccoco set... there's just a ton of old sets i really miss. even if we didn't get those specifically, perhaps some new ones inspired by those would be awesome! and just more new furniture in general would be awesome.
- the ability to texture elements on pro designs would be so cool! like if you could make parts shiny like metal or textured like wool, etc
- this would be a big one... but more villager slots would be really cool!! maybe up it to 15 or something. hell, even if it cost some bells at the construction counter i'd love that!!
- this would be another big one but the ability to terraform the beaches would be cool - like remove some of the dirt to make the beach itself wider, or extend them slightly further into the water. i'd love that so much!!
- on that note: the ability to terraform the big rocks!!


----------



## Lja76 (Aug 8, 2021)

JackABee said:


> Hey hey hey!
> 
> I made a thread like this on the acnl board a while back, and on the acnh board when it was still not even announced. *What would you like to see in future updates?* Since New Horizons will have A LOT of new content (judging by the most recent update), I thought it was the perfect time to revive the idea. *Don't get me wrong, ACNH is the best game in the series, but a few new additions could really make it perfect!*
> 
> ...


The game is becoming boring and very repetitive. My suggestion would be, u can buy all these games from the nook shop, ex. arcade games; pool table; basketball hoop; etc. So why don’t they let us use it against other villagers and visitors on your island. Truly I think it can really enhance people from becoming bored on the island. Besides upgraded the visual of the island, I’m pretty tapped out with this game if they don’t start giving me more options or reasons to play. It’s becoming very boring.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 8, 2021)

I would like the option for villagers setting up playdates to visit you or for you to visit them. In previous games, they’d ask if they could come over and ask what time would work for you. I thought this was a nice feature.

I also miss the flea markets. I liked buying things from my villagers and selling things to  my villagers.

I also forgot to add this. Bring back Booker and Copper. I’d love to have a police station on my island. Booker is amazing.

I have no idea why these two features were removed.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 8, 2021)

- ADD MORE FURNITURE! Seriously, the updates have been getting less frequent and there is really not much added each time. 
- More events. So far 2021's events (post March) have been basically the same as last year's, just with adding a few items. I understand that the previous games did not change events from year to year. This is really only a problem because ACNH as a default felt like it didn't have enough item variety. 
- Make the limited time Nook Shopping event orderables show up in the catalog somehow. I don't know why they couldn't show us as unorderable most of the year, but show up as orderable for the dates that they are part of the event. A lot of us use the catalog for tracking our collections in-game, so having them not be there is very irritating.

I'd really love some quality of life upgrades as well as adding new buildings and NPCs, but those things above are what I'd really like to see the most.


----------



## rainadash (Aug 8, 2021)

My suggestions outside of returning old features from new leaf
- let villagers be able to use things like the teacup ride and pool. Cute animations like in pocket camp
- let us flatten our island in the click of a button. It's so tiring doing it manually I just reset instead but I lose all diys, items and accomplishments.
- let us upgrade the island designer app to a include a sandbox mode. It would be like island designer+ where we can terraform faster and a wider range instead of tile by tile. 
- let us play the instruments the way we want to. Like in the mmo ffxiv an interface would come up where you can arrange specific notes and play actual songs. It would be cool and really add something to multiplayer


----------



## King koopa (Aug 9, 2021)

Well I have lots but here are my suggestions that seem more likely to happen:
-Adding more furniture. Especially if old sets come back like the sloppy set or the lovely set.
-Increase the villager interactions. It would be nice if they could clap when you play an instrument or if they could interact with things like a pool like in pocket camp.
-Add the rest of the missing npcs. Sure some of them had their jobs replaced, but some didn't even get a replacement like copper and booker. Sure, there's a recycling bin in the town hall now, but I want copper telling me that suspicious ship has showed up on my private beach.
-Fixing the rng so it doesn't force you to trade for the color you want. I understand it's to give the play a reason to get switch online, but what about people who can't afford it? Plus the rng in the campsite is even worse because it takes forever to invite the villager, plus in the end they try to kick out a villager you like.


----------



## HappyTails (Aug 9, 2021)

A shopping cart in Able's Sisters
Put the description of creatures in the museum back on a plaque so you can read about them whenever you want instead of having to listen to Blathers
More villager dialogue
Bring back mini games like Hide n Seek
Brewster's Cafe
I prefer the events like they were in New Leaf, especially Spooky Day and Toy Day where there were actually things to look forward to. In this game, I hate to say it, but the event are severely lacking compared to new leaf (my opinion)
Like someone else said, the inviting villagers from campsite is way too tedious and a game of luck and RNG shouldn't be the determining factor. And you should be allowed to choose which villager moves out instead of it being RNG which more often times it picks a villager you DON'T want to move.

These are the things I want


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 18, 2021)

Bring back more items from new leaf


----------



## CL4P-L3K (Aug 19, 2021)

I need somewhere else to visit. Random uninteresting islands aren’t cutting it. There’s a ton of missing characters and content when compared to NL. They need to bridge the gap. Lyle needs to come over on a boat and judge my house. Kappn needs to bring his boat over and take me to a good time somewhere else. I love what NH has, it just doesn’t have enough.


----------



## Alyx (Aug 20, 2021)

I would love for Isabelle to give me useful news every day. I'd love to know when NPCs are wandering around (Flick, CJ, Saharah), or for her to make comments like "Someone mysterious has washed up on the shore", "Leif/Kicks is here today!", or something about shady deals on the back shore. I'd like to know when Celeste is coming - she comes even when there's no announced meteor shower. All we have for Isabelle is the monthly announcements (like new crafting items available - acorns, pinecones, cherry blossom petals, ornaments, maple leaves) and "I found the sock I lost behind the dryer"/"I got to video chat with my parents back home"/"did anyone tune into that show last night", etc. I want her to be more useful. I love her, but she's not helpful.

In addition, as I'm certain others have said, I want bulk crafting and higher bulk purchases. If I want to buy hundreds of customization kits, I would like to be able to purchase more than five at a time (ex. "10 for 6000 bells"). The same goes for buying things from Leif. 

I would also love for the Creepy series to be added to the game, in addition to the Spooky series. I'd like to just place a pile of bones in a random spot or have more options for my graveyard. 

I don't understand why I can't place Nook Shopping purchases when my gate is open. I want to keep my gate open and be able to do these things.

I want to be able to center the shell fountain and other items that take up the same area.

I want to be able to close my gate using my Nook Phone or have the option to close it when I start up island designer or when I lie down on a bed to update my dream.

I would like them to add Katrina to the game at some point. I know Brewster is coming, as he's been datamined since the beginning, but no sign of Katrina. I would like Kapp'n (and his family - wife, daughter, mother) and Tortimer, but like Katrina, there's no sign of them in the datamining other than their photos or posters.

As others have said, I'd love for hide and seek to return as well as villagers visiting my house. 

That would be all.


----------



## HappyTails (Aug 20, 2021)

Another thing I would like is for them to get rid to get rid of color locking. It's a sneaky and cheap way to force people to sign up for their NSO service.


----------



## Jewli (Aug 20, 2021)

I would like if you can turn off the automatic smoothing when making patterns/designs. I still like to make patterns but sometimes when it smooths it, the patterns look a bit off  maybe you could switch it on or off per design.


----------



## Paranoid (Aug 20, 2021)

I really miss the gyroids. D;


----------



## Brookie (Aug 22, 2021)

CL4P-L3K said:


> I need somewhere else to visit. Random uninteresting islands aren’t cutting it. There’s a ton of missing characters and content when compared to NL. They need to bridge the gap. Lyle needs to come over on a boat and judge my house. Kappn needs to bring his boat over and take me to a good time somewhere else. I love what NH has, it just doesn’t have enough.



This pretty much sums up how I feel about the game. I like it.... but I don't love it 

*Suggestions:*

ADD. MORE. FURNITURE. Maybe introduce 5 new sets, or bring back a few fan faves from the past games: rococo, alpine, gorgeous.
If you're not going to have Gracie, at least have her niece/daughter/granddaughter take over, if you want the game to have younger NPCs.
Some cool and interesting features: (1) like the empty museum rooms on the 2nd floor of the museum with Celeste in NL. (2) Or like the kappn island. (3) harvey's camp. Get creative with how you add people, features, and fun stuff in, like you did in New Leaf


----------



## Pieanny (Aug 24, 2021)

Mystery islands should include all hemispheres, not only the hemisphere you chose. Also I think that you should be able to turn off the background music. It’s get a little bit annoying when your trying to listen for balloons or bugs or when your trying to fish. It really sucks when your trying to listen but you can’t hear anything but the background music. Add new shops. Make Isabelle a bit more useful (tell us about visits from different characters) because right she doesn’t really do anything but talk about her tv habits. More accessories, furniture and DIYS.


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 24, 2021)

I just want pocket camp items so bad all the furniture and the cute decorative items are so impressive and nice. I also like the clothes and accessories they have for players. I want something like that in New Horizons


----------



## JediTk421 (Aug 29, 2021)

Pieanny said:


> Mystery islands should include all hemispheres, not only the hemisphere you chose.


Yes, this would be amazing.  It would make purchasing the ticket so much more worth it.  Finding new bugs, fish, plants and fossils.  Just a little variety!


----------



## inazuma (Aug 29, 2021)

More furniture

Put items on stump

WHY CANT WE SIT ON STONES ANYMORE???

More furniture

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2021



Underneath The Stars said:


> me when i'm dreaming
> 
> tbh though it feels too good to be true because if that even happens it won't be a wave 2 thing. that thing is for welcome amiibo re-release type of update


I would be so mad if theres an update and we literally need to pay so much for it. I literally need to beg everyday to get my own switch and acnh, even tried shady ways like using emulators lol


----------



## Etown20 (Aug 29, 2021)

An idea for inviting villagers:

When a villager has lived on your island or when you meet a villager on a mystery island, their contact information could go your Nook Phone. You would then be able to use your phone and invite them to the campsite anytime.


----------



## Kate86 (Aug 29, 2021)

I would like some pretty fairy/butterfly wings that flutter while I frolic in the meadow.


----------



## Telula (Aug 29, 2021)

More furniture sets for sure!  Also a shopping cart for the Able's and bulk crafting would be nice as well.  Doing everything one at a time with both of those has gotten _reeeally _old.


----------



## ayeeprill (Aug 29, 2021)

I really miss the museum exhibit rooms, especially since you can visit the museum while dreaming now. I know Celeste has another job but I could see maybe bringing back Phineas to run them?


----------



## Moritz (Aug 29, 2021)

My latest suggestion is...
2 more villagers 

Its so hard to chose just 10

Also... make more personalities so that we dont have so many duplicates


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 30, 2021)

Personalities shouldn’t be gender locked. Let there be female jocks and peppy males.  There is so much potential with this.


----------



## Pieanny (Sep 6, 2021)

I like this. It can get a bit annoying when you have to change tile by tile. Also it cool to be able to interact with things like teacup ride or tourists telescope. 


rainadash said:


> My suggestions outside of returning old features from new leaf
> - let villagers be able to use things like the teacup ride and pool. Cute animations like in pocket camp
> - let us flatten our island in the click of a button. It's so tiring doing it manually I just reset instead but I lose all diys, items and accomplishments.
> - let us upgrade the island designer app to a include a sandbox mode. It would be like island designer+ where we can terraform faster and a wider range instead of tile by tile.


o

	Post automatically merged: Sep 6, 2021

Be able to sell fake art because it just takes up storage


----------



## Stikki (Sep 6, 2021)

Pieanny said:


> Be able to sell fake art because it just takes up storage


You can toss the fake art into any type of bin/garbage can


----------



## Rosch (Sep 6, 2021)

Here are some things I would love:

- Able to craft the flowers into potted plants
- Make juice with other fruits aside from coconut
- Let our characters sing (and pick our own voice)
- Turn furniture diagonally
- Craft and customize huge signboards


----------



## Pieanny (Sep 24, 2021)

Tutle said:


> Bring in the old sanrio furniture from NL! They all were so unique and beautiful. It would motivate me to decorate my other rooms in my house!


Also once you have picked up the Sanrio or any amiibo furniture it should be in your catalog so you can buy it without having to buy amiibo cards. Please make it so that when you play on the tv, you can see the amount of storage space you have left. It’s really annoying when I try to put things in storage and it’s says it full.


----------



## Fairy99 (Sep 30, 2021)

An update that if you use a crafting bench in your own home automatically connects and uses what you have in storage.

A shopping cart at Able Sister's, it takes so long to buy every thing you don't have yet as it is.

To be able to place flowers in your home like in N/L or have DIY's to craft flower pots of the chosen flowers.

To be able to order up to 10 item's though the catalogue daily.

1 or 2 more upgrades to Nook's Cranny.

Bring back Kick's shoe shop from N/L with him also selling varied bags daily.

Bring back the furniture you could buy from Gracie in N/L.

Bring back Cyrus crafting items like the fossil models and the shell music box, or even make DIY's so people can make it themselves.

Let islands have a couple more residents, 2 would do.

The ability to terraform the beach area, such as make the sand area wider or change where the mouth of the river opens up.

Make Manila Clams stackable.

More house upgrades for bigger room's at the back and side's of the house.


----------



## The Buddhist Bard (Oct 9, 2021)

I would like to see some more prehistoric beasts fossils.  A couple of the main ones I think they need are 
*Megatherium* (giant sloth)
*Glyptodon* (giant armadillo)

and maybe...

*Paraceratherium* (largest mammal ever to walk the earth)
*Gigantopithecus* (largest primate)
*Titanis* (giant flightless terror-bird)
*Entelodont* (hell pig)


----------



## EmGee (Oct 9, 2021)

I really want there to be more types of house customization options. Instead of looking like regular houses, I'd like to make mine look like a treehouse, or maybe a hobbit hole


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o (Oct 9, 2021)

Things to do, things to see, things to buy and places to go.


----------



## Lexnchris (Nov 24, 2021)

JackABee said:


> Hey hey hey!
> 
> I made a thread like this on the acnl board a while back, and on the acnh board when it was still not even announced. *What would you like to see in future updates?* Since New Horizons will have A LOT of new content (judging by the most recent update), I thought it was the perfect time to revive the idea. *Don't get me wrong, ACNH is the best game in the series, but a few new additions could really make it perfect!*
> 
> ...



It would be more fun and engaging to have more than 10 villagers (as I don't really trust outsiders coming to my island having read many things stolen) even if their personalities are similar, and to able to work and serve and sell villagers food in the Cafe or around in the island and get Nook miles other than those few things to do hitting rocks, catching fish/bugs, customize items etc.


----------



## heckin heck (Jan 10, 2022)

I think something to change the color of clothing would be neat, like maybe after a while of talking to sable, instead of just designs, you can give her bells to change the color of your clothes (basically Cyrus, but clothes). Or maybe, you can do this, but, instead of with Sable, with Reese. After seeing Cyrus for a while, Reese can say something basically saying "Hey, my husband inspired me to take on business as well, so now I can change the color of your articles of clothing." so it can kinda be a pairing with Cyrus. Plus, I think the fact they both customize things in a little business together is really cute


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 10, 2022)

Bulk Crafting and Nook Cranny upgrades. Enough said.


----------



## Starboard (Jan 12, 2022)

Unbreakable tools and mute button. There are several suggestions I can think of but those are the things that bother me the most.

Edit: Forgot to mention mini games but I know there's 0 chance of those coming back


----------



## Clock (Jan 12, 2022)

Going on the pool floats or swimming in the pool, hotspring furniture, lakes

And nooks cranny upgrade for sure, i want more furniture


----------



## Bagelbagon (Jan 12, 2022)

yesssss we need something like a a mute button, i hate the most of the hourly music but wold still like to be able to hear the sound effects or villagers talking while i’m listening to podcasts/my own music. 

Another thing i’d like is the ability to not get starter diys in message bottles or from villagers crafting anymore, because there’s been like 4 times in the past week where i got the recipe for a birdhouse or a simple wooden bed or something useless that everyone already has. 

also more furniture from new leaf, i really miss the modern wood series and the legend of zelda series and a lot of the rv exclusive furniture. Harriet kind of has no purpose after harvey’s rv area has been fully upgraded, and i think it would be really cool if they started reprinting the rv amiibos and Harriet could help manage the new amiibo rv camp.

but i doubt any of that is ever going to happen :/​


----------



## RemMomori (Jan 12, 2022)

Oh! I've had this idea for a while but what if there was a fossil identification app on the nookphone. It would be an award for completing the fossil area of the museum and you would be able to identify fossils without having to go to the museum. I think it would be cool.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 12, 2022)

I don't know if anyone already said this but,
Is it just me, or would anyone else like to have neck clothing items and wrist clothing items? I'm not sure how well they would fit onto the player model though...


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 12, 2022)

I kinda miss the other ores we could get from hitting the rocks in New Leaf! And then saving up enough of them to customize certain furniture sets with the ores (polka dot series looked really cool with the ore effect)

I also just miss Phineas. Always got so excited when he showed up in town. And Katie! Where is Katie?!


----------



## xxcodexx (Jan 13, 2022)

make lily of the valley diy items. i would be happy with just a wreath lol

when terraforming: make the games ground pathways connect with the other pathways, unless otherwise specified. the space between them drives me bonkers

make the 'captains' *gulliver and gullivarrr* not so ridiculous to wake up. four times would be plenty!

and one that ive always thought would be sooo epic
please make an island thats completely flat and bare so the folks that are not happy with their current islands layout can go to an island where they can deposit all of their wanted belongings and leave them there while they reset *get a new map*, and can pickup their items without any hassles after they have gotten their New decent map. *i get that folks can re-arrange their own maps however, sometimes the rivers mouths and residential center can get in the way of their vision soooooo....*


----------



## smug villager (Jan 13, 2022)

I agree with the Re-Tail being back on my island. I wish that more of the shops on Harvey's island got to be constructed on the main island. My island feels so empty. A few more shops, like Leif selling plants, maybe Kick's, Katrina's, and the Re-Tail shop becoming permanent fixtures on the island would've been nice. Harvey's island in general is really annoying, I wish it was a part of the main island so I didn't have to talk to the Dodos and ferry over to it whenever I want to get a new variant of an item or buy some flowers. I understand why Redd and Saharah aren't though.

More villager slots, at least 12-16. In NH, it'd get a little boring since the dialogue is so repetitive and dull, but in a future game with better dialogue I'd like it, and I'd love to see more personality types too. Maybe one that's not gender-locked. I saw a suggestion for a "tsundere" villager type, and thought that would be so cute and funny.

An easier system for buying in bulk (larger than 5 at a time) kind of like you get with Daisy Mae.


----------



## Mutti (Jan 16, 2022)

I know nintendo have said that they wont be releasing any more updates, free of paid dlc I still hope and wish they bring back an amazing character who had been in every game since Animal Crossing’s creation…








gracie grace!
even if they were brought back in a tiny role like a passing through the island or added back as a main role with a store i would love grace and their furniture / clothing sets back! I Miss Gracie Grace.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 18, 2022)

I have a few good things I'd like to see introduced in an imaginary future update

 *Villager dialogue updated & improved. *I would like to be able to have conversations with my villagers without literally all of them saying the exact same things to me

 *Villagers asking for favors*, deliveries, bugs, fish, items. Literally I have beyond no clue why they removed this feature

 *Villagers pinging you to do tasks every 30 mins*

 *Nooks Cranny upgrades*

 *Flea markets on Sundays*

 *The post office.* Omg sending mail is such a pain and no fun nowadays

Just what I can think of off the top of my head


----------



## Animal crossing lover <3 (Jan 28, 2022)

JackABee said:


> Hey hey hey!
> 
> I made a thread like this on the acnl board a while back, and on the acnh board when it was still not even announced. *What would you like to see in future updates?* Since New Horizons will have A LOT of new content (judging by the most recent update), I thought it was the perfect time to revive the idea. *Don't get me wrong, ACNH is the best game in the series, but a few new additions could really make it perfect!*
> 
> ...


I would really like to see an extra storage system I collect alot of items and always find that I don't have enough room in my house storage for all my clothes, tools, animals, and materials so mabey a chest DIY or something like that that you could use for extra storage I think this idea would really help players keep organized in the game and would help players keep there island clean without having to throw away there items


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jan 28, 2022)

I wish we could turn off music on some of the furniture items so that we can play K.K. music instead. For example the claw machine, the arcade machine, etc. I'd even setting for turning the volume down or up so it could be the main music.


----------



## Bl0uArr0w (Feb 17, 2022)

JackABee said:


> Hey hey hey!
> 
> I made a thread like this on the acnl board a while back, and on the acnh board when it was still not even announced. *What would you like to see in future updates?* Since New Horizons will have A LOT of new content (judging by the most recent update), I thought it was the perfect time to revive the idea. *Don't get me wrong, ACNH is the best game in the series, but a few new additions could really make it perfect!*
> 
> ...


Being able to buymany things at one in the shop ' ' Able sisters ' ' I collect clothesand its annoying to buy things one at a time for each item area. (Edit->) Also to be able to change your island name but only once a year. i don't like my island name. Also to change your own name every one or two years. ofc it should cost some bells maybe like 10-100k bells per change! (Edit #2 ->) Just know i might come back and edit this alot due to having many ideas. I also would like if we got a bit of bells on our birthday. Also i wanna give my villagers nicknames! I would also like it if we could do tasks for island residents and get a reward for it!


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 21, 2022)

A drop off DIY should have been invented. I’m redoing an area on my town now with many flowers, and it’s all the way across the other side of the island. I wish I could just move the one we have a closer.


----------



## Starboard (Feb 25, 2022)

Leif should be able to sell you some kind of gardening spray that prevents flowers from growing. Maybe there can be a cut when you "spray" it so that it's as if you went all over your island. And either it wears off or he also sells a spray to make them grow again. I'm just really sad about skipping all the snow/rain days but I don't have the time or energy to dig up all the flowers each time or cover my island with transparent tiles.


----------



## Lexnchris (Apr 13, 2022)

Would be really nice to have villagers be able to sit on chairs asking for food to be served outside the island other than in my home. Kind of getting bored playing already.


----------



## Bizhiins (Apr 14, 2022)

I really wish there was some sort of gardening shed to store flowers, trees and saplings. I’m glad you can’t destroy them by running on them, but transplanting them and finding a place to put them is such a hassle when terraforming.


----------



## Mighty Mole (Apr 30, 2022)

I'd like to see if you're in the museam, you can't watch the paintings. Not really. Like when you buy one before you buy it you can watch every detail. But not in the museum.


----------



## Rozalea (Aug 4, 2022)

• fridge can hold cooked dishes
    maybe it’s just me but i alway found it ironic that the fridge could be used in the same way as closets and dressers, this made sense(sorta) when you weren’t able to cook food

• a way to convince villagers to move off the island 
   since your only able to have ten villagers at any given time it would be nice if there was a way to convince them to leave without having to wait for someone to visit the campsite. i’d love to switch up my villagers every now and then. (i’m a bit tired of having mostly jock on my island change would be NICE)


----------



## smug villager (Aug 5, 2022)

Know it won't happen and pretty sure they're done updating the game, but I just really wish I could have more villagers on my island. Even one or two more. I have to sacrifice a lot of my favs. 

Also always wish we got more varied dialogue and a larger amount of it.


----------



## X.bella03 (Aug 7, 2022)

I would love if we could make custom design shoes and socks, the same as we do dresses and hats.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 7, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I kinda miss the other ores we could get from hitting the rocks in New Leaf! And then saving up enough of them to customize certain furniture sets with the ores (polka dot series looked really cool with the ore effect)
> 
> I also just miss Phineas. Always got so excited when he showed up in town. And Katie! Where is Katie?!


I know this is a really old post, someone must've bumped the topic, but I agree with this so much. I really liked all of the different colored ores. In 2020 I was expecting for more of them to make a return for different kinds of crafting.

I also liked Phineas. He made the achievements so charming. With the way QoL works, I doubt many would want characters like him or Harriet back to style hair since one can just edit their entire look at a whim/mirror. But I feel like there's a middle ground to make these features convenient, but also give them life/charm.

They just don't have that anymore and it's kind of sad.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 7, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I know this is a really old post, someone must've bumped the topic, but I agree with this so much. I really liked all of the different colored ores. In 2020 I was expecting for more of them to make a return for different kinds of crafting.
> 
> I also liked Phineas. He made the achievements so charming. With the way QoL works, I doubt many would want characters like him or Harriet back to style hair since one can just edit their entire look at a whim/mirror. But I feel like there's a middle ground to make these features convenient, but also give them life/charm.
> 
> They just don't have that anymore and it's kind of sad.


It would have been so cool if Phineas was the one to award you the stamps for the Nook Miles Achievements! Or at least some of the more special ones anyway (like how long you've been playing on your island). At least Harriet appears on Harv's Island if you get the expansion, and you can get the new hairstyles from her.. but it'd be cool if you could go to her for a random hairstyle once you've unlocked all the new ones.

The thing that stumps me the most is the lack of perfect fruit (and bananas/mangos). It really would not have taken them much time to include them. Get an intern on it, Nintendo!!


----------



## Zisym (Aug 8, 2022)

I kind of want the stores and shops to open a little longer. 10 pm to close is too early cause I often come home from work around 10 pm. This includes the firework event that I won't get to participate cause it only happens at 7 pm Sunday and I am at work at this time every Sunday.

I think any of these changes would be a QoL changer for those with long hours shift that comes home very late:
1) Remove the profit cut penalty
2) Extend store hours by 2 hours
3) Allow the player the ability to set store hours; opening time and closing time

From what I understand is that it is there to add some realism but in my opinion, the strict timing in the game conflicts with RL stuff. 8 am to 6 pm are hours most people spend at school and/or work.

It is not a big deal, just need to find a way to play between these hours.


----------



## AshBear2000 (Aug 30, 2022)

JackABee said:


> Hey hey hey!
> 
> I made a thread like this on the acnl board a while back, and on the acnh board when it was still not even announced. *What would you like to see in future updates?* Since New Horizons will have A LOT of new content (judging by the most recent update), I thought it was the perfect time to revive the idea. *Don't get me wrong, ACNH is the best game in the series, but a few new additions could really make it perfect!*
> 
> ...


I wish


JackABee said:


> Hey hey hey!
> 
> I made a thread like this on the acnl board a while back, and on the acnh board when it was still not even announced. *What would you like to see in future updates?* Since New Horizons will have A LOT of new content (judging by the most recent update), I thought it was the perfect time to revive the idea. *Don't get me wrong, ACNH is the best game in the series, but a few new additions could really make it perfect!*
> 
> ...


I wish they would allow you to gift customized items. I mean, I know they allow the pre-made designs, but I wish I could make my own design, customize it, and then gift it. I was making a bed for Mira and customized it with all her colors and then got so excited to give it to her and then found out I couldn't. And apparently, nor can you gift these customizable items to friends on other islands. I also heard you can't drop customizable items on the ground nor mail them so that kinda sucks. There is no way of gifting them period. :/


----------



## pottercrossing (Sep 18, 2022)

All I want is bulk crafting, the ability to have more than ten villagers on your island, gender-neutral villager personalities, the option to either make a new island on a second profile or join the current island, and a DIY search bar. Other than the island thing, I don't think any of those are too much to ask for imo


----------



## A zoochat refugee (Sep 18, 2022)

Hello! I'm new around here, but I thought i'll give my two cents on what I think shold be added.

*Critters*
Pocket camp makes me jealous. Blushing butterflies and cairns birdwings are cool critters. The twist is that these bugs are exclusive to pocket camp. Some are obvious like island flies (No different than a fly) and otheres, but imagine catching a giant golden birdwing!

Fish too, I was caught off guard to realize there were no manta ray, or black ghost knifefish (_that one is verrrry specific_). We need pocket camp fish! Also, some bugs never before seen would be cool. But i'll talk bout that later. Not much time right now.

Edit: IF there was splatoon villagers in NL, how about a big man based manta villager? Also fish villagers (Only sharks and relatives).


----------

